# Featured DIYChatroom Member: ToolSeeker



## DIYChatroom (Jul 21, 2014)

My name is Jerry Baker, I'm 69 years old and I live in Dunnellon, Florida. I've lived here for a little over 12 years, moving here from Youngstown, Ohio.

On moving to Florida I started my own business remodeling and refurbishing homes and apartments in a three County area.
I was employed as maintenance supervisor at Youngstown State University for 14 years before retiring and moving to Florida. 

I also worked for a remodeling company where I did everything from floor to ceiling (tile, flooring, painting, drywall., and texturing). In other words, I did just about everything between these two jobs!

Before going to work at YSU my wife, Maureen, and I were team drivers for an over the road trucking company. Our main hauls were NASA's Space Shuttle and later, explosives and hazardous materials.

I have 4 grown children, 9 grandchildren and 9 great-grandchildren. I have experienced many blessings over the years and I look forward to learning more every day!


----------



## Armand60 (Feb 2, 2015)

Had my parents roof redone. Four years ago with 30 year shingle. We are selling their home. Actually sold last week. 
Cleaning out attic we found water. Found a knot hole that water is dripping out of. We live in Pittsburgh 17 degrees
I tried an entire can of. Clear flex seal to seal the knot 
But still leaking. HELP PLEASE HELP


----------

